# Am I doing this right?



## Sam Kennedy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have tried around 25 BLD's(actually, I have tried the same 4 scrambles alot of times!), and only done one correctly. Most of my failures are due to parity, which I didn't realise until a couple of days ago. I tried 3 times last night. First solve I permuted edge 12 instead of 11, second solve I did an incorrect setdown move on the third solve I don't know what went wrong, but only 3 edges were out of place 

Here is a scramble, what I memorised and how I executed the solve.
B D F2 U D2 B F2 L U F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B' F L2 D2 L2 U D' R2 U F2
CO: (AA0)(ACCC)
EO: 3 5 9 11
CP: 1 8 6 5 7
EP: 11 5 2 6 3 9 10 1 12 8 7

(A=anti clockwise twist, C= Clockwise twist)
Commutators:
A= (URU'R')*2 L' (RUR'U')*2 L
C= (RUR'U')*2 L' (URU'R')*2 L
2F= (MU)*2 U2 (M'U)*2 U2
4F= (MU)*4 (M'U)*4
T= T-Perm
Corner Orientation:
[A]
F'[A]F
F[A]F'
F2[C]F2
D' F2[C]F2
D' F2[C]F2 D2

Corner Orientation Complete!

Edge orientation:
F[2F]F'
x2[2F]x2

Edge orientation complete!

Corner Permutation:
L2 D F2 [T] F2 D' L2 (I hate that setup move  )
D' F2 [T] F2 D
D F2 [T] F2 D'
F2 [T] F2
D2 F2 [T] F2 D2
[T] (to fix parity)

Corner Permutation complete!

Now here is the step I nearly always mess up:
Edge Permutation:
D L2 [T] L2 D'
d' L [T] L' d
[T]
d L' [T] L d'
M2 D' L2 [T] L2 D M2 (I hate this setup move more  )
D' L2 [T] L2 D
L2 [T] L2
M2 D L2 [T] L2 D' M2 (I hate this one just as much!  )
d' L' [T] L d
d L [T] L' d'

Edge Permutation should be complete! but for some reason it rarely is. Am I executing/memorising wrong? or am I doing something else wrong?

Thankyou for reading, please reply


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2007)

For your last CO move, did you mean this instead?
D2 F2 [C] F2 D2

It looks like this CO method works, with that one change, but it certainly is the hard way to do it! I would think that Macky's method for CO in his guide would work much better for you (www.cubefreak.net), and it really works a lot like the method you're already using for CO. Much fewer moves to mess up. (But I guess you do have to think a little harder; your method should work fine as is - it's just a suggestion.)

Your algorithm 2F looks wrong (you left out M and M' moves) - it should be (M U)*2 M U2 (M' U)*2 M' U2, right? Assuming this was also just a typo, your EO looks okay.

Your CP appears to be a problem. When you're done, you wind up with the edge pieces in 10 and 4 swapped, instead of 2 and 4, so doing the final T perm doesn't fix it. It looks like your first move was a problem - you started with L2, which meant you're swapping pieces 10 and 4 instead of 2 and 4 there. So your T perm isn't leaving things alone like you think it is in that case. I tried doing L2 [T] L2 instead of just [T] at the end of CP, and that fixed that problem.

For the EP, it looks like your method is that you start with 4 (it looks like you're using that to shoot from using the T perm), and actually have 4 11 5 2 6 3 9 10 1 12 8 7. Assuming I'm interpreting that correctly, then the memorization looks fine.

For the execution of EP, it looks like you skipped placing 12, which should be the third to last step:
D2 L2 [T] L2 D2

Most of this could be typos. I suspect your real problem is that first CP step, where you're messing up your EP without realizing it.

With the corrections above, this solve works for me. (I hope I didn't make any typos - pardon me if I did.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sam Kennedy (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you for pointing out that I was doing the wrong setup move!
My new setups moves are:
1: F2 D' F2 (thanks to j`ey)
2: L2 F2 L2

and by the way, that was a typo missing the M and M' out.

Now my BLD's should work properly!

thankyou!


----------



## Joël (Oct 27, 2007)

> (A=anti clockwise twist, C= Clockwise twist)
> Commutators:
> A= (URU'R')*2 L' (RUR'U')*2 L
> C= (RUR'U')*2 L' (URU'R')*2 L
> ...



Ok.. Those last 2 moves are not commutators... Same for the T-perm. I'd suggest you read my tutorial on commutators .

Your CP seems to be.. quite bad to me... CP with T-perms takes forever. There are many easy three cycles that cycle corners in different layers.. I'll tell you what I would do with this CP:

*[UBR -> ULF -> DFR]* 
U (R'F'R2 FR) U2 (R'F'R2 FR) U

*[UBR -> DLB -> DLF]* 
x D2 L'U'L D2 L'UL x

This leaves 2 corners swapped... Shouldnt be hard to fix.

I'd suggest to learn some of these corner 3 cycles. Both of these are commutators (with a setup move for the 1st alg).


----------



## Sam Kennedy (Oct 27, 2007)

I know they aren't commutators, originally i had the first two commutators, then I realised I hadn't added the other algorithms, so I added them and forgot to change the word from commutators to algorithms.

I don't really understand 3 cycle, i've read the cubefreak guide a few times, and the gottacube guide, but I don't really know how to actually apply the method to an actual solve.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 27, 2007)

well, let me try to help you then...

using the same scramble you poster, you have this for CP:
UFL -> DFR -> DBL -> DFL -> DBR -> UBR -> back to UFL

do you know the corner 3-cycles PLLs? (aka A PLL)
I use x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x and x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 x

they cycle UFL -> UFR -> UBR -> UFL and UFL -> UBL -> UFR -> UFL, respectively

so what I do is set up the pieces I have on my cycle all at the U layer (or D) so I can apply one of those algs

the first cycle is UFL -> DFR -> DBL
that's a hard one to setup for the A pll...you could do something like D R2 D' B2 (cycle) B2 D R2 D', but I think that's too long...instead, I'd use this alg:
(R' F R F')*3, combined with U and/or D moves to cycle the 3 pieces

as you can see, that alg swaps UFR - DFR and UFL - UBL
so, for the cycle we have, I'd do 
U' (ALG) D2 (ALG) D2 U

so, what I'm doing is
U' to put the pieces on "position"
alg - shooting UFR to DFR
D2 - replacing DFR with DBL
alg - shooting to DBL (that is on DFR position)
D2 - putting the D layer pieces back to place
U - putting UFL back to place

now I have UFL -> DFL -> DBR
I'd use the same alg, but now with F' L F L' (which I execute as y' R' F R F'...)

so I shoot to DFL, replace it with DBR, shoot to DBR and put them back to place

and I'm left with UFL - UBR, that I'll fix with the remaining 2 edges

---------

I use the same idea for edges, setting the pieces on U or D (or even F or B or L or R layer, but those are more complicated) and using PLLs to cycle 3 edges

so, in the example it would be:

UF -> DR -> FR
I'd do it like D' x U' (edge cycle) U x' D 

UF -> BR -> UR
B U' (edge cycle) U B'

UF -> DB -> FL
D2 x U (cycle) U' x' D2

UF -> UL -> BL
B' U (cycle) U' B

UF -> UB -> DF
I loooooooooove that type of cycle  is so easy to do with M F2 M' R2
and you can use many variations of that one

UF - DL

so I have those 2 edges and 2 corners left

I'd solve that one as
N perm, swapping UL and UR and the 2 corners I want
U' L2 (H perm) L2 U

and solved 
hope it helps


----------

